# White Stuff



## Yoyo_Jo (Sep 17, 2010)

This morning... :sob: 


Current temp: +1 C


----------



## Ernie (Sep 17, 2010)

Yeah, and it went all the way down to 73 here last night!


----------



## goldenrose (Sep 17, 2010)

:rollhappy::rollhappy:
That's why I don't live in Canada but that's also why I don't live in FL!


----------



## eOrchids (Sep 17, 2010)

Wow!

Were any orchids left outside?


----------



## slippertalker (Sep 17, 2010)

That's crazy.....in September. We are still in the low 70's in Seattle.


----------



## Jorch (Sep 17, 2010)

Crazy weather. That's why I am still living here on the coast


----------



## luvsorchids (Sep 17, 2010)

slippertalker said:


> That's crazy.....in September. We are still in the low 70's in Seattle.



Except this year oke:.

Susan


----------



## JeanLux (Sep 17, 2010)

OMG, this reminds me that there is still some job to do, bringing back my 'outsiders' into the gh!!! Jean


----------



## Shiva (Sep 17, 2010)

And it's coming my way...


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Sep 17, 2010)

Our "normal" average temperature in September s/b +17C, but this has been a weirdo cool & wet summer and fall. I put my two cymbidiums in the garage last night...


----------



## Hera (Sep 17, 2010)

Crap, I'm not ready for that white stuff. Ernie, you had the right idea!


----------



## slippertalker (Sep 17, 2010)

luvsorchids said:


> Except this year oke:.
> 
> Susan



Yeah, it is supposed to be in the mid to high 60's today, and has been cooler and wetter than normal for September.


----------



## Clark (Sep 17, 2010)

Yikes.


----------



## NYEric (Sep 17, 2010)

I thought this was last years post!


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Sep 17, 2010)

^^ Well, I don't blame you for thinking that - I just took a look back at all the threads I've started to show unseasonable snow fall -too damn many.


----------



## Lanmark (Sep 17, 2010)

Ugh! I don't envy your early snowfall. Yesterday wasn't so great here, though, with 2.28+ inches (5.79+ cm) of rain, most of which fell inside of only one hour. Naturally I was "lucky" enough to be driving across town when streets all over the city flooded with a couple of feet (.61 meters) of water. The engine sputtered and nearly died, and I very nearly floated away on more than one occasion. They always say not to drive thru standing water in the roadway, to turn around and go the other way instead, but I was already on the roadway when the water rose all around me. No matter which way I went, the water kept rising. I almost didn't escape! :sob: Still, your sifting of snow looks mighty depressing to me.


----------



## etex (Sep 17, 2010)

Yikes Lanmark! Roads flooded with a couple feet of water! Glad you were safe. Bet it was white knuckle driving through that!!


----------



## Lanmark (Sep 17, 2010)

etex said:


> Yikes Lanmark! Roads flooded with a couple feet of water! Glad you were safe. Bet it was white knuckle driving through that!!


I saw several stalled cars afloat, and I encountered a lot of those orange and white reflective roadside construction barrels with flashing lights on top floating around the city in various places. I've never before been on heavily flooded roads like what yesterday's event caused. I hope to never experience it again. It happened very fast, it was widespread, and it was very nearly tragic! At one point a large moving van/truck was going past me on the right and an even larger semi-truck on the left just as a big wall of water was coming down from the highway on-and-off ramps on my right onto the surface street. A big splash of water converged on me from all directions, and for a brief moment my car felt like it was submerged to the top of the windshield. It spun my car around to the right by about 45 degrees and back again before my wheels reconnected with the pavement. The engine sputtered and almost stalled out, and I'm more than a little surprised that it didn't completely quit on me. I was driving a Buick '09 Lucerne so you can imagine just how much water that was!

I think Slipperfan might have had even more rainfall than we did...something like 2.75 inches fell in one hour over by where she lives. I hope she didn't suffer from any destructive flooding. She lives right on the river with a large pond located in her back yard between the river and her house. The river runs west to east and the storms came from the west. 

I wonder if the upper midwest/Great Lakes region of the USA will have a harsh winter this year with lots of snow. Has anyone heard any long-range weather projections regarding this? What about Calgary, Alberta? Has anyone heard any early forecasts regarding the upcoming winter there? Your early snow has me rattled, Yoyo Jo. :rollhappy:


----------



## SlipperFan (Sep 17, 2010)

Thanks, Mark. I was in the greenhouse in Grand Ledge when the rain hit. I've never heard it pound that loud and long on the roof as it did yesterday! I think a bolt of lightning hit the corner of the greenhouse -- no damage done, but the flash and bang were instantaneous. And very loud and very bright!

My husband was home at the time, and he said it was like that there, also -- the rain, that is. But no damage. The river was so low because of the dry spell that there is little chance of it flooding. The pond is fine, also -- a little high, but draining down the little creek we made to the river. (Actually, the river runs East to West.)

I'm glad you are OK, Mark -- that must have been a scary experience. So often you see pictures of cars floating away under such conditions. I'm glad I didn't see you on the news last night.

Joanne, your photo made me shudder!


----------



## rdlsreno (Sep 17, 2010)

Cold!

Ramon


----------



## Lanmark (Sep 17, 2010)

SlipperFan said:


> (Actually, the river runs East to West.)
> 
> I'm glad you are OK, Mark -- that must have been a scary experience.



 LOL I could have sworn it runs West to East. :rollhappy:

The car started just fine today, and there doesn't seem to be any damage. I'm not one bit happy, however, about getting it into that much water.  Too bad I wasn't driving the '05 car instead. The most important part, however, is that I wasn't harmed nor was anyone else in the city according to the news reports. It's amazing considering how bad it was!


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Sep 18, 2010)

Yikes, glad you and your car are okay. My tiny dusting of snow (which is completely gone now) pales in comparison to your experience!


----------



## toddybear (Sep 18, 2010)

Ack! Too depressing! Hurricane Igor is suppose to hit us Tuesday with over 2" rain and 60 mph winds. The few orchids I have out will be brought in tomorrow.


----------



## Ernie (Sep 18, 2010)

toddybear said:


> Ack! Too depressing! Hurricane Igor is suppose to hit us Tuesday with over 2" rain and 60 mph winds. The few orchids I have out will be brought in tomorrow.



And Igor is serving us 6-10' surf that's as warm as bath water!!! Woulda went today, but had an orchid show to judge. We're out the door just after breakfast tomorrow.


----------



## chrismende (Sep 19, 2010)

All this is weirdly disturbing - what with the climate changes and extremes when the weather does it's thing it is no longer the least bit benign!


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Sep 19, 2010)

Wow Joanne, good luck with that. Won't be seeing anything like that here for another 3 months!


----------



## Ernie (Sep 19, 2010)

Ernie said:


> And Igor is serving us 6-10' surf that's as warm as bath water!!! Woulda went today, but had an orchid show to judge. We're out the door just after breakfast tomorrow.



Scratch the 6-10', we got 10-15' surf!!! Wahoo! Still digging sand out of places the sun don't shine and applying aloe to the places it does! Lovin' it! Was at da beach almost four hours, had a great mahi shadwich for lunch, then spent the rest of the afternoon/evening working in the yard. Putting in a small pond to add some interest to the aroid bog.


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Sep 20, 2010)

^^ Umm, that's called rubbing it in, Ernie. oke: Have mercy on us poor northern folks.


----------



## NYEric (Sep 20, 2010)

Ernie, how far are you from Kissimee?


----------



## Ernie (Sep 20, 2010)

NYEric said:


> Ernie, how far are you from Kissimee?



Not crazy far. Maybe 30-40 minutes via 408->417->OBT.


----------

